# Coveralls



## Nik_B (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting pair of coveralls to wear in the garage when I'm working on my cars so I stop messing up all my clothes. I know it would sure make my wife happy!

Does anyone here have a favorite brand? Something that won't make me sweat like crazy though. How much do they usually run for 1 pair? May get a couple of pairs if they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Tommy_GG (Aug 26, 2008)

Those remind me of my grandpa. He wears them everyday...working on the car or not.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 10, 2010)

I wear coveralls when I work in the garage.  I just usually pick them at salvation army or goodwill.  ****ies makes some good ones but there really is no upside to buying expensive coveralls.  the expensive ones are hot, the cheap the ones that are cooler last long enough for me.

http://www.nationaltextile.us/inc/sdetail/13416

these are cheap.  I usually just wear them over underwear and t-shirt that way they are not as hot and my clothes are not as sweaty when I am done.


----------



## havasu (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are familiar with Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH), they carry a full line of inexpensive work shirts, pants, and coveralls.


----------

